# Trotbot, Chat Bot API



## 700hours (Jun 12, 2020)

700hours submitted a new resource:

Trotbot Redux: Extensible API - Console-based Twitch bot with availability for the loading of end-user created plugins.



> Trotbot Redux
> 
> Summary
> Alone, this is a program that connects to Twitch chat rooms with the required user credentials just as any other IRC client would. It also allows for chatting through the console from the bot. Though, seeing as that wouldn't be efficient, there are hooks in the program that allow for building plugins off of that will automate tasks.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## 700hours (Jun 30, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Revision #1



> Information
> This version includes a fix to crashes upon bot start when no program arguments are present. Along with this:
> 
> Adds proper disposal of plugins upon bot exit
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Aug 20, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Version 1.1: Separate GUI with Chat Logger



> Hello forum members,
> 
> This version underwent a change when I realized that I could not easily add a plugin that used a GUI. In this case, I desired to add a chat logger. Since this seemed farfetched, I simply reformatted the code for this feature to work, and added a little functionality such as font family changing and the like.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Aug 28, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Minor GUI Patch



> Hello,
> 
> This update is simply to patch out a bug where the chat log would not properly line break. An addition to this is that now usernames are in bold typeface.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Aug 29, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

GUI Hotfix



> Hello,
> 
> This update is for fixing the GUI chat auto scrolling from stationary when text scrolls beyond the window size to scrolling to the latest chat message. Do note this will mean cropping the vertical scroll bar may be necessary.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Sep 19, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Re-versioned: v1.0



> *Re-versioning Update*
> An IRC-based chat bot API for connecting to `Twitch.tv`s chat room services. The API is grounded in the C# programming language which means a basic level of the programming language is necessary for creating your own plugins. The base program includes three vanilla plugins which can be modified at will to get started: BasicCommands, lab, and OnLoad (internal name: Plugins).
> 
> There contains two forms of function: a GUI which contains a chat logger...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Sep 20, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Further Support Information



> Hey OBS community,
> 
> While programming for users has been worthwhile as of late, this particular program is getting more attention from myself than expected.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Oct 24, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Improvement to IRC Data Parsing



> Hi,
> 
> In the time since the last version was released and the latest news on this new update, there have been some improvements to the chat logger and a few QoL changes as well.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Nov 5, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Update v1.1.8.24



> Hello,
> 
> This marks another update to the API, though minor. It fixes the user color information grab in the UserJoin event as well as adding a UserLeave event.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Nov 8, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

v1.1.9.30



> Hello,
> 
> Since last update there have been two new vanilla plugins added. These will be included within the next free release and have already been included in the package managed by the software distributor.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Nov 9, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

v1.1.9.32



> Hello again,
> 
> So short a time has passed yet there are more developments. Future versions of the versions provided here on the forums will have the vanilla plugins removed from them. In order to continue using the vanilla plugins that have been provided so far, try here for past versions of both the vanilla plugins and the GUI.
> 
> The console version has been brought up to speed and contains the...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Jan 9, 2021)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Free for the weekend, Jan. 8th - 10th | 2021 New year deal



> Dear community,
> 
> This is a product key give away which will also include a link to the latest packaged version of the program.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Feb 7, 2021)

700hours updated Trotbot Redux: Extensible API with a new update entry:

Pricing Change



> Dear community members,
> 
> This product's pricing structure has changed from a static $5 to pay-what-you-want with the minimum price as free.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Jun 10, 2022)

700hours updated Trotbot Chat-bot Plugin API with a new update entry:

Revised API, Removed license key requirement, Refactored data aggregate



> The API was not very well done and there was a license key wall upon starting the program. In effect, the major parts have been refactored. If you want to write plugins for this, be aware the API version has updated to 0.2.
> 
> A wiki is in construction here: https://github.com/ReDuzed/Trotbot-API-Wiki/wiki -- it explains that this application doubles as a library to be used in plugin development or further use among other things.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Jun 27, 2022)

*Index crash fix, Minor wiki update, General help command*

# version 1.3.43.25 -> 1.3.46.26
## Added
-> General help command for listing plugins, commands, and command help 
    information (--help)
## Changed
-> HelpMessage command now follows the general usage
## Fixed
-> Missing index for "returning chatter" causing crash


----------



## 700hours (Jun 27, 2022)

700hours updated Trotbot, Chat Bot API with a new update entry:

Global help command, New index crash fix, Minor wiki update



> Since there has been a change in the index numbering, it was causing a crash previously that has been addressed.
> 
> For global help commands, all loaded plugins and their respective commands can be viewed in chat by using "--help [plugin name] | [plugin command]". Just using "--help" will return all plugins loaded. Then something like "--help Chat.Polls" will respond with all the commands for that plugin. Furthermore each command can be looked into with the same format.
> 
> The wiki has been...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Jun 28, 2022)

700hours updated Trotbot, Chat Bot API with a new update entry:

Pulling updates upon user request from the Github releases page



> Since the last update, there has been work done to automate updating.
> 
> The update code reads this file from the Github page and checks the internal program versioning for discrepancy. This way, when there is a bug fix for something like crash, the user does not have to try digging up some version from here. So releases will be made here as well, but only more well-tested ones.
> 
> For the meantime, if you'd like to find...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Jul 23, 2022)

700hours updated Trotbot, Chat Bot API with a new update entry:

Bug fixes



> This update is not much for features but it contains some bug fixes that will improve the program's QoL. It can be acquired automatically from Github using the program's update feature, or simply visit the Github's Releases page.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Sep 28, 2022)

700hours updated Trotbot, Chat Bot API with a new update entry:

Linux port and fixes to automation



> Hey all,
> 
> There have been some recent changes that will change the .NET version from netstandard2.0 to .NET 6.0 in efforts to make a Linux port. Other changes are coming to fix some of the reboot loops if any plugin causes a crash. Also, the --help command will come with a command reference in order to either disable it completely or change it to another command name.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Sep 29, 2022)

700hours updated Trotbot, Chat Bot API with a new update entry:

Linux port, minor QoL, and startup automation



> Hey there,
> 
> Today this release covers a few things. The Linux port required moving from netstandard2.0 to .NET 6.0. It was tested on Ubuntu 20.04.4 LTS.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Jan 6, 2023)

700hours updated Trotbot, Chat Bot API with a new update entry:

Updater bugfixes, Small API addition, Help command qol



> This update requires downloading the program manually. There have been updates to .NET that made Ssl3 obsolete, and Tls12 is typically not sufficient either. The update changes this to Tls13 for the future. Among other changes there were some bugs in the updating sequence that are fixed as of testing today.
> 
> API additions were something minor, but three basic methods for getting commands from messages has been added to the UserData class.
> 
> Help commands were unusual, so a basic tree-like...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

